# Coaches/Lessons in Oregon



## DriftingEmber (Feb 22, 2010)

During college I took the school's archery class as research for a story I am writing. It's my fondest memory out of my entire educational experience. I loved it. I haven't been able to do anything with it since, due to other responsibilities, so I'm still a beginner. However, I am still very interested in learning more about the sport and trying it out. 

My spouse and I plan to be moving to Oregon this summer, most likely to the Corvallis/Albany area. Any information concerning lessons, coaches, clubs, or any other learning opportunities open to the public (since I don't plan on attending more college) in that area would be greatly appreciated. Anything north up to Salem (Portland's a bit far, but I'd still consider it) or as far south as Eugene/Springfield. The Bend area is too far away. I'm mostly interested in target archery with recurves. Traditional might be fun. I'm not very interested in hunting archery or compounds.

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## GRbowman (Feb 3, 2010)

A friend of mine Ken Warner teaches a couple of non credit archery classes thought chemeketa community college in salem.


----------



## DriftingEmber (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks so much! I'll look into it.

Do you happen to know if he's the same Ken Warner I see listed as an officer for the Sylvan Archers club in Sherwood?


----------



## MetalHorse442 (Feb 24, 2010)

Not trying to hijack this thread, but I am looking for a coach in Oregon as well. I am in the Portland area looking for a FITA recurve caoch, any suggestions?


----------



## cfoz (Jul 29, 2006)

Try the Bow Rack in Springfield. Very knowledgable. Have league shoots personal classes and tuning help. Best place around for all your needs. Owned by Wayne and Lisa Endicott. The very nicest people around!


----------

